# I have some news!



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I was going to wait a little longer to spill the beans to my SM friends but Laura might actually bust at the seams! So here it is, *I'M PREGNANT*!!!! I'm 10 weeks now! I had an ultra sound last week to determine how far along I was and I got to hear the baby's heartbeat! Baby M is due on April 2nd. It was a shock but a very welcomed surprised! Not sure if you remember about two weeks ago, but I was in a car accident and that afternoon I had found out I was pregnant! So it actually turned out to be a great day! DH and I were trying for a while before but I had some issues and I was going to wait some time to start the medications to help with getting pregnant but we didn't even wind up needing them!! I actually walked around pregnant for 8 weeks before finding out. I have irregular cycles so that wasn't an indication for me (sorry if that is sharing to much). I feel great and virtually have no pregnancy symptoms other than being hungry every 2 hours. I'm hoping the rest of my pregnancy goes great!

So now this is full disclosure as to why I won't be able to drink in HH and why I can't have a drink to calm my recent anxiety about flying with Opey!! 

*I am not posting the news on Facebook yet, so please don't mention it if you're friends with me. *


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

YAY Lindsay!! YAY Baby M! I am so happy for you and Shane, and for Opey, Loco and Emit too! Someone new to love. You are going to be a spectacular Mom.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow & congratulations Lindsay----to you & DH. I feel like an auntie to all of your babies! So, so happy w/you.!!!!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Wow & congratulations Lindsay----to you & DH. I feel like an auntie to all of your babies! So, so happy w/you.!!!!!!!!


I thought you were sleeping:thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Woot! that is awesome news, congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay!!!!!! The baby is due on mine and my husband's anniversary (it will be 27 years for us). I'm so excited i can't wait to see little baby...i just love babies! :wub: Oh shoot, that puts a little damper on you being at Nationals doesn't it? :HistericalSmiley: I'll drag Laura and Elaine through Disney World and to Universal to see Hogwarts and all that is Harry Potter...you hear that Laura? We'll pick up some little mouse ears for the little one.  Shoot i was so hoping to be able to meet you. 

I got so excited i forgot to read the rest of your thread! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Lindsay!!! That's the kind of news I love(especially in my business) I have 3 moms that had previous children my childcare that are all pregnant again!!! you'll make a super mom, I'm so happy for you and hubby!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Wow & congratulations Lindsay----to you & DH. I feel like an auntie to all of your babies! So, so happy w/you.!!!!!!!!





elly said:


> I thought you were sleeping:thumbsup:


 
Remember Sandi is on baby alert and heard the word baby and she just automatically woke up! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Son's b day is April 4th and our anniversary is April 7th....Just saying....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Yay!!!!!! The baby is due on mine and my husband's anniversary (it will be 27 years for us). I'm so excited i can't wait to see little baby...i just love babies! :wub: Oh shoot, that puts a little damper on you being at Nationals doesn't it? :HistericalSmiley: I'll drag Laura and Elaine through Disney World and to Universal to see Hogwarts and all that is Harry Potter...you hear that Laura? We'll pick up some little mouse ears for the little one.  Shoot i was so hoping to be able to meet you.
> 
> I got so excited i forgot to read the rest of your thread! :HistericalSmiley:


Debbie, I'm not even kidding when I tell you this. When I found out I instantly said, "I probably won't be able to make it to Orlando! Oh that's stinky!" Trust me if could have made that work I would but with the due date of 4/2 probably not happening as I will most likely have the baby a week late since no one goes on their due date! But I will be thinking and wishing I was there. Little mouse ears would be just perfect!!! 

*You need to come to HH!!! Please come!!*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations! How wonderful-- and April is a great month to have a baby  I'm very excited for you and know you're going to be a great mom! And just think of all the aunties your precious little one is going to have!

I concur Debbie-- you need to come to HH!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oooooh that's awesome news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

How exciting!!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing your great news with us. arty:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful news! :wub: :grouphug: 

An April baby--I don't know what that means in astrology, but it might mean it will be easier taking care of the dogs!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh congrats, there is nothing like a new baby in the house. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lmillette said:


> Debbie, I'm not even kidding when I tell you this. When I found out I instantly said, "I probably won't be able to make it to Orlando! Oh that's stinky!" Trust me if could have made that work I would but with the due date of 4/2 probably not happening as I will most likely have the baby a week late since no one goes on their due date! But I will be thinking and wishing I was there. Little mouse ears would be just perfect!!!
> 
> *You need to come to HH!!! Please come!!*


 
Yep, getting little M some mouse ears and a mouse onsie. One thing since you can't come to Orlando for Nationals you have to have baby M on your due date. 

I told Laura she could share mine and Elaine's room and i would put her up in the bathtub or set her up with an ottoman and chair and put it in the hallway, so she's taken care of for Nationals. 

I'll see what i can do about HH, Laura said i can bunk with her and she also offered up for me to bunk with you, bet you didn't know that did you? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Yep, getting little M some mouse ears and a mouse onsie. One thing since you can't come to Orlando for Nationals you have to have baby M on your due date.
> 
> I told Laura she could share mine and Elaine's room and i would put her up in the bathtub or set her up with an ottoman and chair and put it in the hallway, so she's taken care of for Nationals.
> 
> I'll see what i can do about HH, Laura said i can bunk with her and she also offered up for me to bunk with you, bet you didn't know that did you? :HistericalSmiley:


You took the words out of my mouth! I was just going to say, you can stay with me at the Red Roof Inn!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Lindsay, so happy for you!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Yep, getting little M some mouse ears and a mouse onsie. One thing since you can't come to Orlando for Nationals you have to have baby M on your due date.
> 
> I told Laura she could share mine and Elaine's room and i would put her up in the bathtub or set her up with an ottoman and chair and put it in the hallway, so she's taken care of for Nationals.
> 
> I'll see what i can do about HH, Laura said i can bunk with her and she also offered up for me to bunk with you, bet you didn't know that did you? :HistericalSmiley:


Ooops, forgot to mention I offered your room to Debbie, Lindsay! Sorry, but you don't mind, do ya? We're cool like that.



lmillette said:


> You took the words out of my mouth! I was just going to say, you can stay with me at the Red Roof Inn!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Ooops, forgot to mention I offered your room to Debbie, Lindsay! Sorry, but you don't mind, do ya? We're cool like that.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, that is great news. Hope you have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! What a wonderful time of life for you!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

A BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you and your husband!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

HOOOOOO RAAAAAAYYY! Lindsay that's so exciting!! So are we finding out if it's pink or blue at some point or will it be a surprise? Yay for babies!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm sooOoOoOOoo happy for you!!!!!!!! :Hugs: Hugs hugs!!!!


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Wonderful news! Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lmillette said:


> You took the words out of my mouth! I was just going to say, you can stay with me at the Red Roof Inn!!!


 
Lindsay, i'll know for sure on Friday if i can make it to HH, Kelly can miss one of her training classes. So keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Lindsay, i'll know for sure on Friday if i can make it to HH, Kelly can miss one of her training classes. So keep your fingers crossed.


:chili::chili:I hope you can come to HH:chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Lindsay and DH!!!!!!:cheer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Wooooo Hoooooo............ Congratulations!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:CONGRATS, LINDSAY:cheer: That's such great news. :chili::chili:I'm so happy for you and Shane!!! Sometimes it happens more quickly than you think it can. April's the perfect time to have a baby -- you're not carrying big in the really hot weather and you get great weather to take the baby out when he/she's little. My son was born beginning of May - a week early, may I add. B) I'm not much of a drinker so we'll non-alcoholically drink together at HH. And yes, Debbie...I hope you can come. :aktion033:

So glad you weren't hurt in the car accident. I also didn't know I was pregnant until I was climbing the Long Trail up a mountain in Vermont. I was so exhausted I thought I was going to faint. We got back down and a couple of days later I was staining. Went to the doc and she said, "You're pregnant!" Could have fooled me.:blink: I was on bed rest for a few weeks.

So many new SM moms:chili::chili:


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Lindsay, What amazing GREAT news! A baby!! That is wonderful, exciting news! I am so happy for you!! Hugs!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lndsay, that is so absolutely wonderful!!!!! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you...best of luck.:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Huge congrats to you, Lindsay :chili: 

Wishing you a good pregnancy and a happy & healthy baby ^_^


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow-congratulations!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!! It is all very exciting!!  I sure am glad to be pregnant now so I will be bigger during the colder months than be pregnant during the hot summer!! So good timing baby M!!! 

Deborah, baby M could be born on either your son's birthday or your anniversary!! We'll just have to wait and see when baby wants to make an apperance! 

Celeta, yes I have to find out if baby M is a boy or a girl because I need to plan!! I wouldn't be able to wait! Even waiting until I can find out is long enough!

Debbie, it would be great if you could make it to HH! And would just love the little mouse ears and onsie for baby M!

Kat, I love your new signature!! Lenny is so adorable and fits right in with your Malt crew!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*:chili:I'm SO happy for you Lindsay!!!:chili: I'm sorry I'm late to this party but YIPPEE!!!!! Big Congratulations! :chili: *


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news congrats .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Yipeeee! Congratulations. :celebrate - firewor*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Lindsey, so very happy for you and your husband. It often happens when you least expect it. LOL My grandson's birthday is on the 2nd of April. My daughter went into labor on April 1st and would not have him until the 2nd, so she didn't have an April fool. Just a reminder for you. Hugs Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations Lindsay, I haven't been on in a couple of days. I am so happy for you and your DH. That is great news!! Your going to be the best mom ever. :tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I was going to wait a little longer to spill the beans to my SM friends but Laura might actually bust at the seams! So here it is, *I'M PREGNANT*!!!! I'm 10 weeks now! I had an ultra sound last week to determine how far along I was and I got to hear the baby's heartbeat! Baby M is due on April 2nd. It was a shock but a very welcomed surprised! Not sure if you remember about two weeks ago, but I was in a car accident and that afternoon I had found out I was pregnant! So it actually turned out to be a great day! DH and I were trying for a while before but I had some issues and I was going to wait some time to start the medications to help with getting pregnant but we didn't even wind up needing them!! I actually walked around pregnant for 8 weeks before finding out. I have irregular cycles so that wasn't an indication for me (sorry if that is sharing to much). I feel great and virtually have no pregnancy symptoms other than being hungry every 2 hours. I'm hoping the rest of my pregnancy goes great!
> 
> So now this is full disclosure as to why I won't be able to drink in HH and why I can't have a drink to calm my recent anxiety about flying with Opey!!
> 
> *I am not posting the news on Facebook yet, so please don't mention it if you're friends with me. *


 

COngratulations, I bet you're just bursting to post on FB so your friends can send hugs... Whooo hoo, SM go the news first...we're having a baby!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been out of the loop all week, but wanted to add my congratulations!!!! April 2nd is my g'son, Ryder's, birthday!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lindsay, I'm late to the show, but I just wanted you know I am very happy for you and hubby. We'll celebrate when we meet next week.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili: Yes!! A SM baby!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a bit late in responding to this fabulous news...but want to send my heartfelt 'Congratulations'! to you and your hubby...truly am so happy for you both!! :aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations sweet Lindsay! :wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG! Congrats, Lindsay!!! I'm soooo excited for you and your hubby! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies!! Sounds like April and April 2nd is a great time to have my baby!! It is all finally sinking in now and I'm so excited! I definitely thougth about April fools day and sure hope I don't go into labor then! I am already going to go ahead and task Laura (LuvMyBoys) to keep my SM friends posted on the big D day!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! Sounds like April and April 2nd is a great time to have my baby!! It is all finally sinking in now and I'm so excited! I definitely thougth about April fools day and sure hope I don't go into labor then! I am already going to go ahead and task Laura (LuvMyBoys) to keep my SM friends posted on the big D day!!


 
Aww, I'm honored and VERY VERY VERY excited!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulations Lindsay Godbless your baby !!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:cheer: *GO PINK!*:cheer:*GO BLUE!*

Yipppppeeeee!!!! I could not be happier for you! Congrats!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention April 2 is my sweet honorary nephew's birthday


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wonderful news!!! Congratulations Lindsay and your husband, too.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay....hope your feeling great....the news is so exciting and I am sure you and your DH are so happy. I think your still going to HH and just wanted to say that I am having a minor surgery on Friday and won't be coming. I did let Sue and Sandi know on something they posted a couple of days ago. I want you to know that I wanted to come but cannot. I look forward to seeing pics of all the furbabies and hope that you have a great time. I will miss meeting you in HH. : (


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm very late responding too but congratulations what wonderful exciting news!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Motherhood is wonderful!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like your having an easy-going pregnancy and I hope that continues I love babies congrats again


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you!! I still feeling great and hope it continues through my pregnancy!! I think I'm one of the fortunate ones to get through basically the 1st trimester with no pregnancy symptoms except being hungry! 

Barbara, I hope the surgery goes well! I will miss meeting you too. Maybe we can get together if you come to Boston!!


----------

